# New INTP here



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

GREENCORE, fuck YEA!


----------



## Artycat27 (Jan 27, 2010)

hello

ok now i'm distracted


----------



## Excelsio (Jan 27, 2010)

Artycat27 said:


> hello
> 
> ok now i'm distracted


Distracted... INTP... NEVER!!! HA HA HA... oh my...

I spent about 4 hours on here last night (would have been more aside from working a 15hr day before that)... and already another 3 this morning... all the while... I SHOULD be finishing my resume so I can submit it and move to Korea and start teaching TEFL hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Welcome, the internet rocks.


----------

